# Flex bark



## Chris_LCMNH (Nov 10, 2007)

I was searching around in here for some artificial tree making threads, but wasn't exactly coming across what I was after/already didn't know. So, i hopped over to google and searched "how to make a faux tree". This was one of the links that came up!

Artificial Tree Bark - Flex Bark.com

I wonder how confined habitat safe it is as they do have a photo of it wet within their gallery? The downside is personally I don't have $500+ to spend on 27 sq ft of material for small tanks at home. But maybe something useful for those of us on here with deeper pockets, or in my case, for work where I'm striving to take our habitats from a "glorified pet store-look" to more naturalistic habitats. Unfortunately for me (and yet not), that entails me focusing on Chihuahuan Desert setups and not tropical habitats.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Thats pretty cool! Ill have to keep that stuff in mind for future projects.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

That's pretty neet stuff but did you see the price on that?

$582.00/sheet

OUCH!!!

Glenn & Laura


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

$$$$ but a cool find.....


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Could always get a couple guys in on it and divide it up?? That would help with the price.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

If you go under the Samples section on the website, the last line says individuals can purchase sample sheets for $10... Something to think about.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Chris

have you checked to see how big a s samle piece might be? I don't see a size there.

Glenn & Laura


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

> ... because our artificial bark provides the highest level of realism in the form of a lightweight, highly weather resistant, Class A Fire Retardant system.


You might want to check into whether it will "bleed" chemicals when wet.

Looks like a neat material otherwise.

s


----------



## 1980s_kid (Apr 19, 2009)

I am awaiting a response from these guys on the sample dimension and also inquiring about a custom sized piece. In the meantime, you can buy smaller pieces at Van ***** Taxidermy Just search for "flex bark". I'm seriously thinking of buying from van *****.


----------



## 1980s_kid (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's another alternative that's much cheaper and easier to customize. Tru Texture roller sleeve for Vertical - Bark short - eBay (item 380104455826 end time May-16-09 06:36:14 PDT)

It's a textured paint roller.


----------

